
Solar flares affecting rates of radioactive decay? - joshuacc
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/breaking/2010/08/23/the-strange-case-of-solar-flares-and-radioactive-elements/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Comments here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1629998>

